# Livingston local's



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Well now that i keep my boat at bb, we are up there every weekend and i know it won't be long before my wife and kids get tired of me cooking the same things over and over. So my question is where are the good places to eat? Mexican, bbq, chicken fried steak. So any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

When you live in Coldspring, Taco Bell and Burger King are a treat. I'm not on that side of the lake too much, but I like Florida's (BBQ and fried foods) and Shrimpboat Manny's. 

I haven't found a clear favorite on Mexican. I like the Panchos nachos at El Taquito (Hwy 59/190) in Livingston, and the cheese enchiladas at Viejo Adobe (or Adobe Viejo) on 190. The tacos al carbon are pretty good at that Mexican place near the new Valero in Onalaska.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Florida's Kitchen ain't bad. Been once. I had a cheeseburger. Not fancy. On FM350.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

shripboat is great!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Manny's is a little pricey for the quantity and quality. Worst gumbo I ever had. 
The Whistle Stop across from the court house has a good family menu. Casidey's one block north of the court house on old 59 has a great plate lunch menu. I think they only do lunches.
Florida's is off and on. Good big chicken fried steak. BBQ can be from dry to very good.
Most of the Mexican joints are OK. What can you screw up on a burrito or quesadilla.
Catfish King on the 59 feeder road north of the 190 over pass has a good salad bar, lots of catfish, fried chicken and a great CF steak. No too bad on price with fast service.
Lot's of folks like Texas Pepper next door to Catfish King. For some reason I usually leave disappointed. Probably just me. I can be a grumpy old codger at times.
The best gumbo is at my house but it is hard to get on the waiting list.
The bar and grill at Lakeside resort at the east end of the 190 bridge is under new management. Hope they do well. There was a heck of a lot of room for improvement.

My 0.02 cents


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Danny O said:


> When you live in Coldspring, Taco Bell and Burger King are a treat. I'm not on that side of the lake too much, but I like Florida's (BBQ and fried foods) and Shrimpboat Manny's.
> 
> I haven't found a clear favorite on Mexican. I like the Panchos nachos at El Taquito (Hwy 59/190) in Livingston, and the cheese enchiladas at Viejo Adobe (or Adobe Viejo) on 190. The tacos al carbon are pretty good at that Mexican place near the new Valero in Onalaska.


The Mexican food resturant in Coldspring is the worst place ever, lol


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> Adobe Viejo on 190.


I mean Pueblo Viejo. It's pink/peach color on the north side of 190 near C&H Marine.

Sunbeam,
I've been to the Texas Pepper once and didn't think much of it. I was thinking they might have jalepeno poppers on the menu, or at least something with peppers....Nope.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If you like Italian...Joe's is pretty good. I like Texas Pepper and Shrimpboat...but mostly stick to fast food in Liv. Choices aren't the best.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Buster McNutty, 3 miles west of 59 on the north side of 190. The only real steak in Livingston, its clean with good service.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Texas Pepper


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

*FOOD*

I agree with most everything Sunbeam said. Pueblo Viejo is the best Mexican in town, try the steak plates. the other Mexican places are OK as well.

Florida's is declining, IMO. Not bad just not consistent. I have really grown to like the BBQ at Cooking on Wood, they have been around about one year and are trying to grow the business. They are doing things like tailgating in the parking lot on Friday nights with live music. The BBQ is better than Florida's. In Livingston, it is good to support anyone who is trying to innovate.

Joe's Italian Restaurant is surprisingly good.Based on accents the owner is actually Italian. It is on 190 just west of Raceway across from Walmart. You would not notice it in the the strip center if you were not looking for it.

I don't care as much for Catfish King. Its more a cleanliness thing than a problem with the food. Too many grubby little fingers in the salad bar for my taste but then I am also a grumpy old man. The Indian Hills Cafe serves catfish and has a good plate lunch on weekdays. They are a good place for breakfast or a burger anytime. Accessible by boat. They are not a bargain any longer as prices have increased steadily in the last couple of years however not to the point that a Houstonian would experience sticker shock.

I like Cassidy's as well. Haven't been in awhile but usually catch breakfast there on the weekend. Be forewarned the place is rustic.

Bon appetit


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

On the Coldspring side as far as a burger on BBQ sandwich can't beat GWs on 150 east side of town by the carwash. There is always the trusty Subway at 150 & 156.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, looks like i will gain a few pounds trying all these.


----------



## HurleyJW (Jun 19, 2009)

*Boat Up restaurants*

While on this topic, my family and I enjoy just cruising around the lake, and would love to find locations that we can tie up to a dock and have a decent lunch.

We are in the Memorial Point area. So far I know of the Lakeside RV in Onalaska just North of 190 Bridge on the East side.

I have heard talk of people eating at the Indian Hills? resort.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for your input, might have to go get lunch now.

For a good greasy burger shack, try Nells Burgers on 2457 just west of 190.

Hurley


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Indian Hills has great food, the burger's are world famous and are quite prized by cat fishermen.
They have a very good plate at lunch time and a good chicken friend steak anytime they are open.
My favorite on the water spot.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hurley---Wet Deck?


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

JOE'S IS DEFINETLY GOOD...THE LUNCH SPECIAL CAN'T BE BEAT FOR ITALIAN......FLORIDA'S IS HIT AND MISS....GUNNA TRY INDAIN HILL OVER THE MEMORIAL WEEKEND....EVERYONE HAVE A HAPPY MEMORIAL WEEKEND...


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

GBird said:


> Buster McNutty, 3 miles west of 59 on the north side of 190. The only real steak in Livingston, its clean with good service.


 Yup!/\/\/\


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Very interesting information. Although not a local, I have somehow managed to stumble into most of these places once or twice. I guess I have actually spent as much time at the lake as my wife accues me of. Here is what I recall about each :
Texas Pepper - been many years since I have been in there, but don't recall it being too bad
Florida's- everybody seemed to rave about it at one time. The last time I ate there I was sick to my stomach afterward
Manny's - pricey but pretty decent food
Indian Hills - can't beat it for an on the water lunch
Whataburger - the same as all of the other Whataburgers


Speaking of food :
Do I remeber somebody saying something about someone selling sandwiches out of a boat last year ?


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

MISS JEANS IN ONALASKA,PRETTY GOOD BBQ


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I still like Jerry's in Onalaska for home cooking and a good variety.

fishin_envy: Pet Spoon and Danny O offer ice cream sandwiches from their boat, they don't sell them but they do accept donations


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Reading about all the places to eat flung a craven on me. Put together a big bait of chicken and shrimp gumbo about 10AM. Been simmering on low ever since. 
Rulyn and the boy say it is good. Guess I better go get some. Drooling on the key board.........not good for the binary bits and stuff.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Off subject, but I had the best gumbo ever last week at Cafe Vermillionville in Lafayette, and the worst etouffe.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Texas Pepper- Really good Mexican food and Chicken Fried Steaks


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

HurleyJW said:


> For a good greasy burger shack, try Nells Burgers on 2457 just west of 190.
> 
> Hurley


When I'm in town I always stop there for the steak sandwich and onion rings.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Now, getting on South East of here, "Floyd's", just past the Washington exit of 287 on the feeder) in Beaumont has the best seafood within a 100 miles. It has a SS approval rating of 9.2!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I noticed a lot of people saying Floridas has gone downhill. The first time I ate there a couple of years ago they had some of the best ribs Id ever gotten at a restaraunt. Now they seem to be hit and miss. I've only eaten the ribs there and sometimes they're great and sometimes mediocre. What's up with that? Are they under new management or something?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

The ribs is what I ate last year ay Floridas when my cast iron stomach decided to revolt. The prevous trips I had eaten the seafood.

SS, I 2nd your comment on Floyds. Not only great food, but fantastic service.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

SS, I 2nd your comment on Floyds. Not only great food, but fantastic service.[/QUOTE] So, where is Floyd's


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I ll chime in....the only place in livingston that actually is decent is Joe's Italian. Excellent food and service. Can't comment on texas pepper never been there. And got decent food at catfish king but that was awhile back and only went once.
All the mexican food places in livingston...hum...need help. Haven't found a decent one yet. Pablo varieo has the worst of all. How they keep the parking lot full is beyond me. Now 5 yrs ago they had decent food and price but that all changed.
if your bring the family go to Joe's. you ll be glad you did.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

BEC is right about Joe's the food is as good as any I have had. Not sure about the deal with Florida's. I am thinking Florida may not be spending as much time there as she once did. I forgot about Jery's in my earlier comments. The food there is really good. Try the pork chops and on Sunday the fried chicken.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> SS, I 2nd your comment on Floyds. Not only great food, but fantastic service.


 So, where is Floyd's[/QUOTE]

Beaumont


----------

